# Ride inspectors should have seen Fire Ball problems, expert says



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2017)

"Many inspectors feel/think their employer will protect them in the course of their duties. Your employer will protect themselves first.  Also, if you are performing inspections outside of your employment you had better be insured with Professional Liability insurance.  In the worse case scenario, you could lose everything just defending yourself.  In the past, Ohio inspectors have served jail time in the death of an eight-year-old.

It’s something to think about." Ken Martin, an amusement-ride safety consultant from Virginia

http://www.dispatch.com/news/20171009/ride-inspectors-should-have-seen-fire-ball-problems-expert-says


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2017)

Our State FM guys do carnies (rides)....We go with them for electrical usually. We did find some crazy about to fail welds one time...But then again, I have probably only done 6 or so...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 10, 2017)

Pennsylvania can pull inspectors from a pool of more than 1,400 independent contractors to inspect more than 10,000 rides a year. Contractors have to prove experience or training, pass a state-issued test and complete continuing education hours to maintain their state licensure.

West Virginia has hired private contractors to inspect rides since 2005.

Ohio considered privatizing its inspections in 1992. Guthrie fought the change then and said that shouldn't change now.

"You don't want a situation where the industry has too much influence," Guthrie said. "You don't want the fox watching the chicken coop."

Click to view a copy of the inspection report at the end of the article: http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/07/ohio_has_more_amusement_rides.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2017)

When I was in Florida I got a call from the sheriff department at 9:30 pm at home about a piece that had broken off of a carnival ride and wanted me to come in and inspect the ride to see if it was still operational. I told them to shut the ride down and we would deal with it the next day. It definitely was an educational process and the one thing I learned was never ride on a traveling carnival ride again.


----------

